# So ya wanna tune, eh?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...contact Vince and maybe he knows of an existing customer in your area?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

how about in the Toronto area? for the trifecta tune? Cuda do you know vinces username on this site? please and thank you...really intrested in the Trifecta tune!


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

If you have a laptop with windows xp or vista and you buy the cable to flash back and forth, you can do it yourself. Correct me if I'm wrong. I believe it's also "plug and play" for the most part, install the software, connect you computer to the car and load up the tune file.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't understand why you just don't buy directly from Trifecta....just cause we live in Canada doesn't mean that we can't get stuff across the border...and with the way the dollar is right now it is even cheaper to buy american products


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

I've considered buying a cable and renting/buying the software (however it works) and doing it myself. I'm very good with computers and confident in my ability to figure it out however I thought it would be a good idea to have somebody do it so I can learn someone, who knows what they're talking about, in the process. I wouldn't even know where to connect the cable to on the car haha.

I'm going to research cables. What is the name of the type of cable I would use for the Cruze?

So I started writing this 20 minutes ago and tried to find the name of the cable before asking on here, seems there are different types. Also I checked out Vinces website again and I don't get why I would need a laptop and cable, doesn't he just send you a GT Tuner? No Laptop required?

I'm tryin' guys, I really am lol. Off to google more.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

moobox said:


> I've considered buying a cable and renting/buying the software (however it works) and doing it myself. I'm very good with computers and confident in my ability to figure it out however I thought it would be a good idea to have somebody do it so I can learn someone, who knows what they're talking about, in the process. I wouldn't even know where to connect the cable to on the car haha.
> 
> I'm going to research cables. What is the name of the type of cable I would use for the Cruze?
> 
> ...


you can rent a tuner from vince or you can buy a cable....he offers both options....really tuning your car isn't that big of a deal....I have tuned lots of them....I wouldn't be too worried...just call up Vince and he can answer all your questions.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

There is no reason you can't do a simple mail order tune like everyone else unless Trifecta will not ship to canada. Shipping will cost more but other than than you're in the same boat as everyone else.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe they ship to canada. If you want to make the drive down to ny we can flash you


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

Also when you get your cable from Vince, data log your car so he can fine tune it. Not every car will tune the same....


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i would get a tune from vince,yet he hasnt replied to a single email ive sent him and ive sent him 3 in the past month


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

Thats odd, he is usually really good at getting back to people. I hope HPT gets on the 1.4L engine as well. Not to knock vince, but its good to have competition and HPT allows you to tune it all yourself.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i would get a tune from vince,yet he hasnt replied to a single email ive sent him and ive sent him 3 in the past month


Vince recently had a death in the family, and I know it was taking him a few days to respond, but honestly the longest time otherwise was e-mail him on Friday and get a response on Monday which is quicker than I expected.

I would send him an e-mail again, or call them.

You can also look for dealers in your area on the website:

Trifecta Performance Custom Tuning :: Dealers, Independent Tuners and Affiliates

I can help you if you wanted to come to the West Michigan area, but even with my ECO I'm not driving all over Canada!


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

moobox said:


> I've considered buying a cable and renting/buying the software (however it works) and doing it myself. I'm very good with computers and confident in my ability to figure it out however I thought it would be a good idea to have somebody do it so I can learn someone, who knows what they're talking about, in the process. I wouldn't even know where to connect the cable to on the car haha.
> 
> I'm going to research cables. What is the name of the type of cable I would use for the Cruze?
> 
> ...


You don't need to find a cable, simply contact Trifeta. You can place the order through the website, and they will ship out the cable and box you need to you. You will get an e-mail with the files you need (software install link for your laptop, and your ECU tune file).

Once you get the kit in the mail, you'll plug one end into the OBDII port (look under the steering wheel towards the drivers door), the other end into the USB on your laptop.

Start the software up, it tells you to turn the key to "ON" but do not start. Let the software communicate with the car. From there you can load the file. Sit back and relax for a few minutes while the car gets updated. After that, you can choose to data log (via the software) some driving and e-mail the data log file back to Vince. He'll take a look and make any adjustments to refine it for your car. Load again (if needed), and return the equipment via the mail.

If you use a local dealer, they have the box onsite, they will receive your tuned file via e-mail, and they'll load it up on your car for you... but Vince still does all the work to create the tune and does all the data review as well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

rlhammon said:


> Vince recently had a death in the family, and I know it was taking him a few days to respond, but honestly the longest time otherwise was e-mail him on Friday and get a response on Monday which is quicker than I expected.
> 
> I would send him an e-mail again, or call them.
> 
> ...


oo ive emailed him mmmmm 2 weeks ago and ive messaged him on here **** respond once then ill never get a response again,but for emails ive gotten nothing back ill try again right now


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

sry for double post but i think i havent been emailing him at all,cause when i click on the email button windows mail comes up but i use gmail,and when you copy it uses two email addressee so the emails never went out i think,ill see if vince responds


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

The *OTHER* option.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> The *OTHER* option.


Yeah, but I have a 1.8L and the VT guy doesnt seem as nice, and I don't get a tranny tune, just an engine tune. Mostly, I want a tranny tune.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

For anyone wondering I e-mailed Vince and he does ship to Canada.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm getting this impression that you require a Windows based lappy? Basically meaning us Apple guys are **** outta luck?


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kaimumma you can dual-boot your MacBook using BootCamp. The software is pre-installed with OS X. You just need a copy of Windows (I recommend XP if all you need it for is to tune your car) on disk. There are also "virtual Windows servers" that you can find/purchase. They run Windows OS inside a window on your Mac desktop. 

Alternatively I'm sure you can find a friend or family member that has a Windows based laptop.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> I'm getting this impression that you require a Windows based lappy? Basically meaning us Apple guys are **** outta luck?


Vince is a former Microsoft employee... yes, you need a Windows based PC.

I've asked about porting over to other software (for tablet based install / logging) in the past, but development time for things other than ECU decoding isn't a priority currently.


----------

